# Just diagnosed with Graves????



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all!
Well as my doctor suspected I have now developed Graves' disease after fighting hashimotos for several years.
I have my labs below only I don't have my TSI number. Hasn't been posted yet. My endo said now that the blood work is indicative of Graves there's no need for a scan. Is that so? I read that some diagnosing takes both.
She wants me to start of on 5 mg of methimazole right away then re-test in 4-6 weeks.
Two things I'm worried about, weight gain and my liver. Please help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

First off - if they have not, they should perform a liver function test. WHile anti thyroid med's can cause liver issues, it's not the norm. Having a liver function test prior to beginning med's is a good baseline.

Weight, my endo told me that once stabilized on anti thyroid emd's my weight would likely fall to my "normal weight". I gained 4lbs and was kept mostly hypo.

Knowing what you know, you will be well equipped to speak up for the right dose based on FT-4 and FT-3.

Be sure and have labs 4 weeks out anti thyroid med's can work very quickly. How much did they start you on?

Have they discussed surgical removal with you?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

She started me at 5 mg, so far we only conversed through email since my last labs so she wants me to make an apt to answer questions or wait and make an apt after my next lab series if I don't have many questions.

Is surgery always necessary with graves? I've read that some people go into remission on anti-thyroid meds and can function that way for quite some time.

I'll have her put a lab order for liver function. That's a great idea to have a baseline. I haven't been tested since my labs went back to normal over two years ago.

Thanks again for responding as this is so new to me and I don't have much support around me.....I look normal right?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for your input and knowledge Lovlkn.

I have a lot to consider and much research to do. I guess all this pressure I was feeling behind my eyes wasn't just in my head.

I started the dose last night and well see how it goes.

I'm still taking Tylenol PM's to sleep and even then I wake up at 5:00am

Luckily I've still been able to exercise, I just do everything less intense. The only time my heart really scares me is when I wake up from a dead sleep with it pounding.

Thanks all.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm still taking Tylenol PM's to sleep


Be sure to request the baseline liver function.

Acetaminophen can be hard on the liver as can methimazole.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I need to make sure all antibodies are tested at my next blood draw, my endo is pretty top notch from what I can tell although she seems conservative with treatment.

Thanks again!


----------

